# X Minus One (science fiction/Gamma World)



## Grognardsw (Jan 31, 2021)

X Minus One, an anthology science fiction (SF) campaign that could be many things - an exploration of inner and outer space, a pulp fiction satire, a space opera, a retro-future science fiction tale.  The game is inspired by classic SF literature, themes and art, and their modern book and media descendants.

The game is play-by-post on Unseen Servant forums. Please see X Minus One (science fiction/GW) - The Unseen Servant forums
or feel free to PM me for more information.

Players will start singly or in pairs in their initial story-line and setting, intertwining to eventually come together as a party. The game is character-driven, role playing is encouraged, and plots will emerge. It is not a dungeon or hex crawl in a different environment. Players can let me know if they have a preferred SF setting in which to start (e.g. dystopian, utopian, past-current-near-or-far future earth, alien world, asteroid, ringworld, spaceship, AI, whatever...) and I can weave it into the overall campaign.






Character races are wide open, from human to mutant to alien to robot, as are professions. Characters can be heroic or an everyman; regardless of who, something will happen and they’ll be on their way to adventure. Races or profession may drive the world choice or plot.

The rule set (I'm into story more than rules) is Gamma World 2e, because it's rules-light and close enough to AD&D 1e that anyone can get it. The game is not post-apocalyptic (though there could be such a setting among the others.)  Knowledge of rules isn't necessary per se; I can share relevant charts or pages if one would like.






I have some players, but given the nature of the campaign can take more. The game is open ended by design, driven by player preference, not limited by a mechanic or predetermined setting, and will by story evolve organically into a "party" from the solo and duo beginnings.






_Where is Your Story?_

A Ringworld





A Floating City





A Dying Planet





Starship





Dystopian City Planet





Robot World





A Generation Ship





Our Earth of today?





_Or a setting from your favorite science fiction stories - Arrakis, Majipoor, Trantor, Pern, Caprica, Coruscant, Mongo, Gallifrey, Barsoom, Thanagar, Cybertron, Annares, or others?_


----------

